# Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X empfehlenswert?



## WarB3ast (6. März 2014)

Hallo allerseits,

wollte mal fragen, ob die Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 WindForce 3X (also nicht die OC-Variante) grundsätzlich zu empfehlen ist? Habe bisher leider keine aufschlussreichen Testberichte zu dieser Version gefunden. 

Anscheinend wird sie unter Last ein wenig lauter und wärmer als meine ursprüngliche (und leider vergriffene) Wunschkarte, die Sapphire Radeon R9 290. Solange sich das jedoch in Grenzen hält, wäre ich bereit zugunsten schnellerer Verfügbarkeit über diese Nachteile hinwegzusehen  

Kennt jemand diese Grafikkarte und wenn ja, wie ist die Meinung?


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2014)

Der Kühler wird bei vielen Karten von Gigabyte verwendet, und generell ist das Konzept sehr gut - aber je nach dem, wie die Karte ab Werk eingestellt ist, KANN es evlt lauter sein, als einem lieb ist. Trotzdem deutlich leiser als mit dem AMD-Standardkühler! 

 Allerdings kann man mit dem Tool MSI-Afterburner, das du mit Windows starten lassen kannst, die Lüfterkurve auch selber anpassen. Du kannst es so einstellen, dass die Lüfter zB erst ab 80 Grad schneller als 50% drehen sollen. Ich hab ne Gigabyte 7950 und hab das da so gemacht, die wird nun nicht wärmer als 70 Grad und bleibt unter 50% Lüfterspeed. Man kann zudem auch die Taktraten, auch für den "boost" (automatisches Übertakten) selber einstellen, und etwas weniger Takt = kühler = leiser. Denn diese Karten sind ja idR ab Werk schon übertaktet, da wäre es nicht schlimm, wenn man davon - FALLS nötig - wieder ein bisschen zurücknimmt.

 Ach so: dass eine Karte wärmer als eine andere wird, ist an sich überhaupt kein Problem, außer die würde dauerhaft auf einem grenzwertigen Bereich laufen.


 Nebenbei: die Sapphire, die DU gepostet hast, ist NICHT die leise. Die leise ist die hier: Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G)  die gäb es derzeit bei caseking oder alternate auch lieferbar, allerdings dann für 420€.


----------



## WarB3ast (6. März 2014)

Danke für die Tipps 

Hab jetzt die WindForce bestellt.


----------

